# Complimenting muscle!



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

For eg work out on your lats and your chest will grow?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there some missing info here? What you asking  ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you meaning if you work one exercise, then it hits another body part but not as well, if thats the case, all compounds and alot of isolations will do this


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

When you train your chest your delts and tri's will grow to a certain extent likewise training back your bi's and rear delts get a lot of work too. Squating releases gh and testosterone that will help add muscle to your whole body.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> For eg work out on your lats and your chest will grow?


work on ur squats.....and EVERYTHING will grow


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeh I mean if you work the muscles surrounding the muscle you want to grow will that play any part on the centre muscle?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Yeh I mean if you work the muscles surrounding the muscle you want to grow will that play any part on the centre muscle?


yes.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> work on ur squats.....and EVERYTHING will grow


I've been squatting for years and still have a penis like an acorn. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha class!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ardsam said:


> I've been squatting for years and still have a penis like an acorn. Where am I going wrong?


u should have a band attached to the floor and the end ur toby....first thing thing i learned


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Yeh I mean if you work the muscles surrounding the muscle you want to grow will that play any part on the centre muscle?


Yeah it will help but you want to train the complimenting muscles after training the main muscle group first if you see what I mean. Because the complimenting muscle get a lot of work from doing the big compound exercises.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Do deadlifts, it's the miracle excerise that no-one seems to do in my gym...lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you look on exrx.net it show the target, synergists and stabilisers used for different exercises... is that what you mean. i.e. bench press http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBBenchPress.html


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Occasionally do deads, tend to do cleans more often than deads and squats.

Yeah that's helpful.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

the thing i found works best is if you get a good deadlift yours squats should go up alot. and most compound exercises complement each other


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

You can't truly 'isolate' any muscle group.

The whole array of musculature work within a framework of synergists, agonist and antagonistic groups that pull and stretch on each other in a wave of contractions. Working any muscle will lead to stimulation of another, causing localised growth (example: a dumbell fly will primarily work the pectorals but inadvertently train the other supporting muscles e.g. deltoids, serratus...). It will never be to the extent of doing, e.g. a reverse fly though.

In a nutshell, to emphasise growth in the chest, you'd still need to work on the chest.


----------

